# While butchering I found some thing strange help



## Hartwigfarms (Nov 22, 2015)

While butchering one of the cull goats happened to be a Hermaphrodite Doe. Well opening up the stomach cavity we found in casing the entire stomach a large whiteish yellow textured sack. It completely surrounded and incased the stomach. Once I punctured through this white sack you could see the stomach was fully intact inside of it. What is this white sack??

doe 1 year 
Nubian breed 
Hermaphroditism


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

interesting... no idea


----------



## Hartwigfarms (Nov 22, 2015)

Hartwigfarms said:


> While butchering one of the cull goats happened to be a Hermaphrodite Doe. Well opening up the stomach cavity we found in casing the entire stomach a large whiteish yellow textured sack. It completely surrounded and incased the stomach. Once I punctured through this white sack you could see the stomach was fully intact inside of it. What is this white sack??
> 
> doe 1 year
> Nubian breed
> Hermaphroditism


----------



## HungryFox (Feb 6, 2020)

That looks like fat to me.
But truly, I hope someone can answer.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thats what it looks like to me also. Ive been taught goats put fat inside their organs, but not in their meat.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It looks like it to me as well. It’s so very true that goats get internal fat before external. While attempting a necropsy on a doe I lost I was absolutely shocked by how much fat she had in there! I think it is definitely something that everyone should see in person and realize overly fat is not healthy


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Looks the same as leaf fat on a hog.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like fat to me too.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Do you happen have a photo of the doe recently? Just out of curiosity to see the how her body condition looked.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

I agree it looks like fat


----------



## Hartwigfarms (Nov 22, 2015)

I don’t have a photo of her but she was a brute. Larger then any of the other doe. Taller and thick bodied. Almost looked like a buck she was so big. But could be the hermaphroditism playing a part there. Not sure. It does look a lot like fat and it even hardened up like white fat does after its been lying out for a while. Do you think this was just due to being On the over weight side ? Or could it affect her siblings etc with a negative Heath affect ?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Over feeding grains can make a goat obese. Which is very unhealthy.

The sad part is, we see so many gorgeous show goats, living a very short life span, this can be due to, over graining or giving high power feed for shows, which causes too much fat around their main organs and possibly causing death or other issues.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If she was a big girl I would say it’s probably just her. If she was a Hermie that probably played a huge part in her being so big, I had one of those myself and she was a big beautiful fat girl. She may though have the genetics that basically they put fat on very easily, so just make sure her siblings don’t get over weight and they should be fine.
Toth is correct, it’s really not that healthy and can shorten their lifespan. It’s the same with us humans and no reason that it would be any different for animals. We hear it all the time, being obese is not healthy. And I am NOT being all judgmental, I’m packing some extra pounds myself


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod:


----------

